# '64 tri-power throttle cable



## rickgilbride (Dec 2, 2021)

I'm looking to replace the throttle cable. The one currently installed is too long and requires a loop to make it fit. All the replacements that I've looked at are either 21 or 24 inches which is again too long. The distance from the firewall to the cable clamp is 9". Total length to the throttle arm is 17 inches. Any thoughts where I can find one the correct size? I've checked all the regular sources but no luck so far.
Rick G


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

One question do you have the correct throttle cable bracket? 1964 Throttle Cable Bracket-GTO


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

rickgilbride said:


> I'm looking to replace the throttle cable. The one currently installed is too long and requires a loop to make it fit. All the replacements that I've looked at are either 21 or 24 inches which is again too long. The distance from the firewall to the cable clamp is 9". Total length to the throttle arm is 17 inches. Any thoughts where I can find one the correct size? I've checked all the regular sources but no luck so far.
> Rick G


I found the throttle cables for 4 bbl & tri power were the same length after buying a new one, virtually identical, it’s the bracket that makes all the difference


----------



## rickgilbride (Dec 2, 2021)

Thanks for getting back Coupe. Yes, as far as I can tell the bracket is correct.


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

rickgilbride said:


> Thanks for getting back Coupe. Yes, as far as I can tell the bracket is correct.


Here is the bracket on my 64. Pretty much the same as 66COUPE.


----------

